# Lenovo B480 Vs Lenovo G580(Which is better)??



## rouble (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello All,

Going for my first laptop in a few days, not having a great budget but since I don't need it for gaming and all those graphic intensive tasks, i think 30-33k should suffice.
Did my research and basically things come down to these two although I am completely open to others which you guys may suggest.
Basically need it for basic things like Net surfing, HD movies, Word processing etc.
The processor must be Intel i5(3rd generation).
No other special requirements..

One is Lenovo B480-59-343081 
And another the more popular Lenovo G580-59-358263

But basically I think these two are one of the finest in this range, so would want all to vote for what you think is the best among these and probably giving reasons also..


Some differences among these two, according to the specs on Flipkart and Snapdeal are..

Lenovo B480-59-343081 ................ Lenovo G580 (59-358263)

14 inch Matte screen and finish ...........15.6 inch Glossy screen and finish
500 GB 7200 RPM HDD ......................500 GB 4500 RPM HDD
2GB DDR3 RAM ............................... 4GB DDR3 RAM(Both having extra slot for expanding further)
4 USB ports .....................................3 USB ports
Without Numpad...............................With Numpad
Price: Rs.32700     ...............................                        Price:Rs.34260


----------



## powerstarprince (Jul 1, 2013)

Lenovo B490 59-349110 (3rd Gen Core i5 3210 - 2GB - 500GB - 14'' - DOS) Laptop from Lenovo | Basic Laptops | Computers | HomeShop18.com

have a look at this... is this newer?


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 1, 2013)

get G580 anyday
>newer
>looks
>numpad
>more 2gb ram

I hace ordered same from FK G580


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 1, 2013)

Can Lenovo G580 (3g i5 nvidia 620) play games like Sniper Elite Mafia II NFS like games @medium settings ?


----------



## rouble (Jul 2, 2013)

@shadow No difference between this and B480 I think..
btw this one is also nice Lenovo Essential B490 (59-349110)

@ankush28 Both have advantages and disadvantages over each other..Personally looks doesn't matter to me..

Advantages of B480 over G580
Better RPM of HDD.
Matte( Anti glare) finish, now this is very subjective, Since this is my first laptop so don't know much but after reading all the stuff on net and more importantly as per my own requirements, the matte finish suits me better..
Glossy is problematic and frankly looks cheap to me, but again each to its own.
4 USB ports
And btw why did you order from Flipkart man, its going for 33k on Snapdeal..Check it..


But I am still confused guys..My main concern is 14 inch screen..
Is there really a big real world difference between a 14 inch and 15.6 one??

Check this video out lenovo B480 - YouTube
Doesn't it look more premium and classy..Well that's me!!

*bump

Need more opinions guys!!


----------



## Cilus (Jul 2, 2013)

You guys should search a little deep while chosing laptop. Lenovo G580 is a name of series and it has plenty of Laptops under it. I think you guys didn't find Lenovo G580 (59-379637) laptop @ 33.18K which is the updated model of the version you guys are considering here.
This Model comes with i3 3120M (2.5 GHz) compared to the i3 3110M and GT 710M which is marginally better than GT 620. It also comes with 4 GB of Ram and 500 GB of HDD.

Here is the Flipkart Link: Lenovo Ideapad G580 (59-379637) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com

But local price will be lesser by couple of hundred bucks.


----------



## rouble (Jul 2, 2013)

@Cilus That is fine but I need an i5(3rd gen) because gaming is not on my mind..i5 is a first priority right now.


----------



## savvy (Jul 2, 2013)

rouble said:


> But I am still confused guys..My main concern is 14 inch screen..
> Is there really a big real world difference between a 14 inch and 15.6 one??


 Well, i have had both 14 & 15.6 " laptop and i personally didn't notice any major difference in real world... But it is totally my opinion; you may find that extra space useful if you are into photo editing or something like that.... To me, B480 is a better deal as it has a better hdd & matte screen(provided the screen quality is good enough) and you don't care about looks...


----------



## rouble (Jul 3, 2013)

@savvy I think the same.And I think 14 inch is the perfect size on laptops 
as it allows for more portability and it obviously will save up more battery juice too than a 15 incher..
Lets see, right now I have B490 on my mind, it's the same as B480, B490 having a slighlty better  processor.


----------



## rouble (Jul 9, 2013)

Please close this thread Mods.I have got myself a Lenovo Ideapad Z580.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 9, 2013)

@ rouble : Congo bro!! Which config you bought. Also post your short review...


----------



## rouble (Jul 10, 2013)

Thnx a lot man..well I got myself an i3(3rd gen), 500GB HDD, 2GB Ram, without dedicated gpu, pearl white Ideapad which I got for 30k including accessories and a nice 2k worth bag free.I am very happy with it.One of the best thing is it's sound quality, it has Dolby sound system built in.And what a looker it is..Looks real classy, a lot like Macbook and has got a very big and smooth touchpad.


----------



## doom2010 (Jul 15, 2013)

Can please tell me the exact model?


----------



## rouble (Jul 22, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply..I purchased this model Lenovo Ideapad Z580 (59-382934) Laptop


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 1, 2013)

well, buddy i bought lenovo b490, for 23k last december, it's good laptop for general home or office work, wathing movies, music,

the proccy is good and the lappy is good VFM, but its not for gaming

however i have played Dragon age and sims 3 on it, at low setting, anything released 5 years back will be playable, but it gets too hot whle gaming, so its not for gaming, for everything else, its a great machine, buy it you wont regret it

and yes, it has got fingerprint reader


----------

